
Show HN: Run crons with lambda for longer than 5 minutes - ossmaster
https://github.com/turnerlabs/terraform-scheduled-batch-job
======
QuinnyPig
Wow.

May I put this into my Terrible Ideas in Lambda talk as a non-terrible idea?

~~~
ossmaster
@QuinnyPig just to clarify. You think most lambda ideas are bad, but not this
one?

~~~
QuinnyPig
Sorry-- context matters.

I think this is a fun workaround for some of Lambda's limitations. The
Terrible Ideas themselves are far more blatant than that.

~~~
ossmaster
sure yeah please go ahead and use it and thanks for the feedback.

